# Lyon Open 2011



## clement (May 17, 2011)

Hello guys

Like 4 years ago, I'm organising a two-days competition in Lyon on September 24-25.
Website is here. Most events will have two rounds. And there will be money for the top 3 of 3x3x3 !

Hope to see many cubers there.
Clément


----------

